# Question for the Patricias re the Liberation of Agira, 28 July 1943



## Old Sweat (10 Apr 2012)

I received a query re the liberation of Agira in Sicily. A heavy bombardment (400 rounds per gun from the 72 field guns of the divisional artillery) was planned for 1545 hrs to be followed by an attack by the PPCLI on the village. About noon Captain George Baxter, a FOO from 1 RCHA and his signaller, entered the village. The regimental history states he was looking for an observation post (OP,) but that seems unlikely if the place was going to be on the receiving end of nearly 30,000 25-pdr rounds. He may have been looking for an OP and noticed the lack of activity. Anyway, he discovered the Germans had pulled out and the fire plan was cancelled, thereby saving the village and its inhabitants.

What does the PPCLI history say about the event?


----------



## Rifleman62 (10 Apr 2012)

_Note: found a better photo of Capt Baxter. Photo is now the last of the group._

Found some photos, but not your answer. 

3260954:  Forward Observation Post of "B" Battery, 1st Field Regiment, Royal Canadian Artillery. (L-R): Gunner Chuck Drickerson (rangefinder), Gunner Jim Tulley (field telephone), Regimental Sergeant-Major G. Doug Gilpin (binoculars), *Captain George E. Baxter* (map board) and Gunner Hugh Graham (radio).

25 pounder:  Amid heat and dust, gunners of the 7th Battery, 2nd Field Artillery Regiment firing at enemy positions with a 25-pounder gun, Nissoria, July 28th, 1943.

3259922:  Gunners of the 7th Battery, 2nd Field Regiment, Royal Canadian Artillery (R.C.A.), firing their 25-pounder guns at German positions, Nissoria, Italy, 23-28 July 1943.

Agira: Photo of the town.

http://www.thinksicily.com/guide-to-sicily/towns-and-cities-in-sicily/agira.aspx

Interesting the web page title:  "Agira - Sicily's fashion mecca, and resting place for 490 Canadian soldiers" . Additionally the photo and the this description of why the Canadian cemetery is in Agira.


----------



## dangerboy (10 Apr 2012)

Here is what the regimental history book says 





> At noon on July 28th "A" and "B" Companies embussed and were carried to within 2,000 yards of their objective.  As they moved up to their start line Lieut.-Colonel Lindsay arrived with the tidings that Agira had been reported as clear of the enemy.  As a result the fire programme, which consisted of a thirty-minute preliminary shoot, had been cancelled.  "A" Company sent forward a fighting patrol which found no enemies in the western section of the town; wherupon both companies advanced.  The plan was to occupy Agira as far as two churches below the crest of the hillside upon which the town stood.  At 1430 hours both companies entered Agira, to be warmly welcomed on its outskirts by the civilian population.
> 
> 
> Within a matter of minutes "A" Company had received a different welcome.  Leading sections were fired upon at close range from buildings in the main street.  When supporting tanks came forward they were raked by close-range fire and forced to withdrawl.  Clambering to a roof-top a Patricia Bren gunner silenced one post; within fifty yards a second nest was encountered.  A platoon slipped to flank, shook the building with PIAT bombs, rushed the entrance and took ten prisoners.  Cpl S.C. Butterick and his section, while investigating an alley, bumped the enemy at point blank range; in the scrimmage the Corporal was wounded but retained command from the ground.  His men chased off the Germans and picked up eight more prisoners.  9 Platoon, advancing along another street, also encountered machine guns and was held up; its commander, Lieut. J. S. de Balinhard, son of a Patricia officer of the First World War, climbed to a roof-top to reconnoiter and was killed by a sniper.  Mortar fire dislodged the enemy and through a maze of streets and passages "A" Company made its way slowly to the top of the town.  On the northern outskirts two platoons emerged from the built-up area to find themselves on a brink of a cliff.  They immediately were fired upon by the Edmontons who were keeping their flank in the valley below.  It was not until 2100 hours that all platoons reported in as "Snug" on their objectives.
> ...



From: Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry 1919-1957, by G. R. Stevens OBE published by Southam Printing Company Limited, Montreal Division, Pages 86-87

Unfortunately there is no mention of a FOO party in the history.


----------



## Old Sweat (11 Apr 2012)

Thanks to both of you. The Gunners of Canada does mention that the Patricias did encounter the German rearguard in the town, but were able to clear them.


----------

